# PCD on Monday, 25 July 2011



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Anybody doing PCD on Monday the 25th. Maybe we can arrange a get together to do dinner at the Marriott and a few cocktails afterwards. Send me a PM so we can arrange a mutual time to meet.


----------



## wittyfellow (Oct 10, 2006)

We're picking up our X3 on Monday.. .Flying on on late Saturday night...
drop me an email: [email protected]


----------

